# Tonight’s adventure in Chicken.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I made this tonight and it was goood!
more adventures in air frying...

I did breaded chicken cutlets 6 minutes on each side.
After they were cooked I then smothered them with a chicken cream gravy, 
that I made with Swiss cheese, mushrooms and shallots. 

The gravy was made with 
a two tablespoon of butter then about a tablespoon of flour, mix together 
and add 1 cup of chicken broth and one cup of milk, cook together for a 
few minutes until smooth and blended - then add about 2 Tablespoons
Pecorino Romano and about 1/3 cup shredded Swiss cheese. Cook together
for a few minutes until it thickens ...if it gets too think add more milk.

After the chicken came out of the air fryer I put some sauce down, in the pie plate,
and then put down the chicken and spooned sauce all over, then I put on pieces
of Swiss cheese, then the mushrooms and shallots. Put it back in the air
fryer for another 6 minutes.

I also made smashed potatoes...sprayed them on the outside with olive oil, sprinkled them with garlic salt and micro waved them. When they were done I smashed them and covered them with chopped garlic that I fried in a tablespoon of butter and a drizzle of olive oil. I also sprinkled bacon bits, salt/pepper and parsley on them...they were awesome. 

The salad is baby spinach, chopped tomatoes, red onion, hard boiled egg,
sliced avocado, sun dried tomatoes, and garlic stuffed green olives...dressed with
lemon and extra virgin olive oil.

chefs note, I sautéed the shallots first and removed them to a dish...I left some
shallots in the pan before I added the butter to make the cream sauce.

I hope you guys are enjoying my cooking adventures. Fall is the time that 
I love to cook.

I’ll be back with the pics...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The first pic is the sauce cooking
The second pic is the assembly
The third pic is the sauce and swiss cheese covering the chicken
The next is after it came out of the air fryer ready to serve.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well you got the "you eat with your eyes first" part down pat. 
Seriously that sounds and look delicious.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well thank you very much...when I posted it on my Food Group, a woman said, Wow, you went through a lot of work...I said, not really, I’m a fast cook! But, I didn’t tell her what a mess I make!  The clean-up is a lot more time consuming than the actual cooking.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, I’m starting to save this woman’s recipes...everything she makes looks wonderful.
These pork stuffed peppers are going to be in my near future...Do you think poblano peppers
would be a good substitute or would everything fall out in the frying...or maybe long Italian peppers or jalapeño? 



__ https://www.facebook.com/217600601600798/posts/3968914323136055


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Wiki says Korean pepper is a mild pepper but I don't think I'd use poblanos. They'd be too big. The video says jalapenos can be used. I think an Anaheim would be OK but some bigger, they're about the size of banana peppers which might also be a choice. Any mild pepper about 6" long and not too skinny would work I think. Is there a large Asian community in your area? If so check an Asian market. I haven't seen them in the Asian market close to me but seems mostly Vietnamese folk go there.









Korean chili pepper - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

TK, after retiring I worked at a Korean owned shop for several years. I knew the owner from work. They are indeed chili heads. Another dish you might enjoy is Bibimbap. Sounds just like it's spelled bi-bim-bap. All I could do to keep from LMAO first time I heard it.



https://mykoreankitchen.com/bibimbap-korean-mixed-rice-with-meat-and-assorted-vegetables/



Look around the internet for Korean recipes, lots of them. Eat and learn to make KimChi and develop skill with chopsticks. I had learned to use them before working with Koreans. They were impressed the first day at lunch when I grabbed some sticks and dove into a gallon jar of kimchi grinning all the time. I was in. There was a PBS show called Korean Chronicles that had a lot of recipes. I can't find a link anymore.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

There is a Asian market 10 miles away, when I go to visit my niece this week, I’ll check 
it out. I’m going to a new market today, I’ll look for peppers there...I already have plenty
of pork patties in the freezer.  I just wanted a pepper that’s a little fatter so that’s
it’s easier to fill...
If you like Korean food this gal ,Soenkyoung makes some great food and it all looks so easy
on her videos. And at the end she eats it too! 
I’ll look for more of her videos, I’ll put it on a separate thread so that I can add to it as I find
good ones.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Quick search on the name turned up several vids. I'll have to watch them.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Chicken cutlets, yes. I would stop there, no gravy or cheese.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> There is a Asian market 10 miles away, when I go to visit my niece this week, I’ll check
> it out. I’m going to a new market today, I’ll look for peppers there...I already have plenty
> of pork patties in the freezer.  I just wanted a pepper that’s a little fatter so that’s
> it’s easier to fill...
> ...


Have you had a Korean BBQ, yet? I mean the full on meat cooking at your table with many little bowls of appetizers, vegetables & sauces??


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, before the virus hit we used to go to a Korean restaurant a lot -
that was great, and it was right in our neighborhood. It has since gone out of business.  
But, there is another one close by to fall back on.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Korean Beef...( with commercial interruption)




__ https://www.facebook.com/217600601600798/posts/3989714811056006


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Korean Sweet and sour pork




__ https://www.facebook.com/217600601600798/posts/3968783186482502


----------

